# Tulse Hill SUS



## tendril (Nov 2, 2011)

Lot of 5-oh activity on Tulse Hill tonight. Stoppin buses when I cycled home, and now have van parked in Tesco garage and seem to be searching cars. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you mean the Feds Danny?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

A bit uphill from that but nothing here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2011)

downhill and just came down in the last 30 mins but nothing here either.  The Tesco's is practically a police substation though.. they're in there all the time.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> downhill and just came down in the last 30 mins but nothing here either. The Tesco's is practically a police substation though.. they're in there all the time.


Handy for coffee etc innit?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

On my way home, around 4pm, there were loads of police as they were stopping buses and inspecting for tickets.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> On my way home, around 4pm, there were loads of police as they were stopping buses and inspecting for tickets.



Nah, that's bus inspectors innit. Easy to confuse the two though.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Nah, that's bus inspectors innit. Easy to confuse the two though.



I'm pretty sure there were both. They were wearing different uniforms. I thought they had the police there in case there was any trouble. But what do I know, I was just annoyed at having my journey delayed.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, when there are Revenue Protection teams working on the buses, there is usually a police presence to take away the troublemakers.

A few minutes inconvenience when you have nothing to hide is worth it, to keep the fares down for those that bother to pay for their travel.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 2, 2011)

You got anything to hide aj?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

Fares down? Haven't tube and bus fares gone up extortionately since Boris became mayor?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Yes, when there are Revenue Protection teams working on the buses, there is usually a police presence to take away the troublemakers.
> 
> A few minutes inconvenience when you have nothing to hide is worth it, to keep the fares down for those that bother to pay for their travel.



I thought you hated being inconvenienced aj?


----------



## tendril (Nov 2, 2011)

I initially thought it was just a ticket inspection crackdown when I cycled home. There was a bus parked and a few plod, but then I noticed police 2 cars parked on the pavement and in the estate so it seemed to be a heavier hand than just fare dodging. Then when I went to the garage there was a van and they seemed to be searching some cars on the forecourt so I reckon they were targeting someone/something


----------



## ajdown (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought you hated being inconvenienced aj?



Yes but not when it's for a good cause like catching fare dodgers.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Yes, when there are Revenue Protection teams working on the buses, there is usually a police presence to take away the troublemakers.
> 
> A few minutes inconvenience when you have nothing to hide is worth it, to keep the fares down for those that bother to pay for their travel.


hahahahahahah


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The Tesco's is practically a police substation though.. they're in there all the time.


That particular garage/Tesco has been robbed so many times. And yes, there does always seem to be an unusually high number of coppers in those Tesco/Esso shops - I guess it's easy parking whilst they're on shift.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

I meant the former really rather than the latter tbh... I've personally been inside several times when fights/knife attacks have taken place - and I don't even use it that often what with it being shit. Although I'm sure it's popular for coffee etc too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Yes but not when it's for a good cause like catching fare dodgers.



Maybe they're on the dole and totally skint!


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're on the dole and totally skint!


Then they shouldn't be on the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> Then they shouldn't be on the bus.



Maybe the soles of their shoes had worn out?


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you mean the Feds Danny?


Shouldn't that be Dann_o_


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe the soles of their shoes had worn out?


So? Freeloading is freeloading.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> Shouldn't that be Dann_o_



It's been a long time since I watched it  

Knew it didn't look right


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's been a long time since I watched it
> 
> Knew it didn't look right


's alright, I had to look it up to make sure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> So? Freeloading is freeloading.



Fares shouldn't be such a rip-off in the first place (even though once you've made a few journeys, it's free).

Total nonsense that you can't get a Zone 2 and 3 bus pass anymore


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fares shouldn't be such a rip-off in the first place (even though once you've made a few journeys, it's free).
> 
> Total nonsense that you can't get a Zone 2 and 3 bus pass anymore


I agree, the fares are high (slightly better if you use oyster prepay). That's why I cycle. I can remember when tube fares were heavily subsidised under the GLC. I think a zone 1 was only 10p


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> I agree, the fares are high (slightly better if you use oyster prepay). That's why I cycle. I can remember when tube fares were heavily subsidised under the GLC. I think a zone 1 was only 10p



I remember that  

Anyway, if you're on Income Support, you can get half fare travel on buses, but it only lasts for 6 months, then you have to reapply.

Mine ran out in July so I've been paying full Oyster fare.  Tried ripping the plastic off my photocard the other day as I figured I could use the two photos from the two previous six months, but no, they won't let you do that because they use a TFL stamp that imprints itself on your photo


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I remember that
> 
> Anyway, if you're on Income Support, you can get half fare travel on buses, but it only lasts for 6 months, then you have to reapply.
> 
> Mine ran out in July so I've been paying full Oyster fare. Tried ripping the plastic off my photocard the other day as I figured I could use the two photos from the two previous six months, but no, they won't let you do that because they use a TFL stamp that imprints itself on your photo


Unfortunately the game has rules.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> Unfortunately the game has rules.



I know, but I just hate having my photo taken.  Keep thinking I'll do it myself and print it off and cut 'em up but just haven't got round to it


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know, but I just hate having my photo taken. Keep thinking I'll do it myself and print it off and cut 'em up but just haven't got round to it


Can't you go to a booth? They're nice and impersonal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> Can't you go to a booth? They're nice and impersonal.



Yeah, but I hate them as well 

Funnily enough, I saw one recently and thought I really should...

can't remember where I saw it though


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I hate them as well
> 
> Funnily enough, I saw one recently and thought I really should...
> 
> can't remember where I saw it though



(((RIP Woolies)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what I was wondering.  I'm sure it was in Streatham and I keep having visions of the 99p shop (which used to be Woolies), but I reckon it may have been WH Smiths or Westbury's


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I hate them as well
> 
> Funnily enough, I saw one recently and thought I really should...
> 
> can't remember where I saw it though


Pretty much any mainline rail station. Maybe try the post Office too?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> Pretty much any mainline rail station. Maybe try the post Office too?



Yeah, I'm now thinking Streatham Station (or maybe it was Streatham Hill).

WH Smiths has a PO upstairs and I'm trying to think where it would be, but I was up there recently and can't think where it would be located so I think it's definitely Streatham Station, BUT... the only time I get a bus from Streatham Station is when I've gone to Morrison's.  Wonder if Morrisons have them?


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I'm now thinking Streatham Station (or maybe it was Streatham Hill).
> 
> WH Smiths has a PO upstairs and I'm trying to think where it would be, but I was up there recently and can't think where it would be located so I think it's definitely Streatham Station, BUT... the only time I get a bus from Streatham Station is when I've gone to Morrison's. Wonder if Morrisons have them?


Snappy snaps take decent quality passport photos too.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 3, 2011)

There's a booth in Herne Hill station if that's any use


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Ms Ordinary said:


> There's a booth in Herne Hill station if that's any use



Not really that way so will make sure I take note next time I'm in Streatham.  I'm positive one of the rail stations has them.  Might have a look tomorrow as I'm expecting to use my pass quite a bit soon.

I know there's plenty of chemists and Post Offices that will do it but I hate standing there like a plonker in front of other people


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## cemertyone (Nov 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Yes, when there are Revenue Protection teams working on the buses, there is usually a police presence to take away the troublemakers.
> 
> A few minutes inconvenience when you have nothing to hide is worth it, to keep the fares down for those that bother to pay for their travel.



Bollocks///what a fucking tool you are. what you talking about numbnuts??...you cant get on the bus with out a valid ticket...nothing to hide nothing to fear...
...fuck off tell that to the birmingham six..guildford four..and judith ward...
So you think that tax payers money (in the form of the police) should be operated to police a privte company???
At our expense....you dumb fuckk....


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

cemertyone said:


> Bollocks///what a fucking tool you are. what you talking about numbnuts??...you cant get on the bus with out a valid ticket...nothing to hide nothing to fear...
> ...fuck off tell that to the birmingham six..guildford four..and judith ward...
> So you think that tax payers money (in the form of the police) should be operated to police a privte company???
> At our expense....you dumb fuckk....


Calm down dear, it's only an opinion.


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

cemertyone said:


> ...fuck off tell that to the birmingham six..guildford four..



And the Renault five. No, wait.....


----------



## cemertyone (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> And the Renault five. No, wait.....


sorry having a bad day....


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

cemertyone said:


> sorry having a bad day....


s'ok. We all ave 'em


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know, but I just hate having my photo taken. Keep thinking I'll do it myself and print it off and cut 'em up but just haven't got round to it


You should do it this way, saves you £5.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Maggot said:


> You should do it this way, saves you £5.



I know.  I'll get round to it one day


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2011)

coming back to the OP, I've just seen a riot van full of cops stopping and searching kids on bikes on Brixton Road (junction with Loughborough Road outside Jamm). These particular two kids were let off after being searched - looking for fireworks perhaps?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> coming back to the OP, I've just seen a riot van full of cops stopping and searching kids on bikes on Brixton Road (junction with Loughborough Road outside Jamm). These particular two kids were let off after being searched - looking for fireworks perhaps?



There was a shooting at a funeral in Dulwich earlier, but I doubt it's connected to that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2011)

Maggot said:


> You should do it this way, saves you £5.



I used my digicam to take the picture that currently graces my passport. The only thing you need to get right is the size, if you follow the posing guidelines included in the form.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I used my digicam to take the picture that currently graces my passport. The only thing you need to get right is the size, if you follow the posing guidelines included in the form.


It was a bit tricky getting the light so that there wasn't a shadow across the face, though.   Eventually got it done - sidelit from the top windows at one end of the living room, frontlit from a daylight bulb in a desk lamp, and the camera with remote release on a tripod.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Greebo said:


> It was a bit tricky getting the light so that there wasn't a shadow across the face, though. Eventually got it done - sidelit from the top windows at one end of the living room, frontlit from a daylight bulb in a desk lamp, and the camera with remote release on a tripod.



Yeah, that's the problem, finding somewhere with good enough light.  I always remember in the evening when it's getting dark.  Will get my sister to do it


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, that's the problem, finding somewhere with good enough light. I always remember in the evening when it's getting dark. Will get my sister to do it


FWIW the photobooth in the the main Streatham postoffice (upstairs in WHSmith) is on the left (near the board games), just before you get to the foreign currency counter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Greebo said:


> FWIW the photobooth in the the main Streatham postoffice (upstairs in WHSmith) is on the left (near the board games), just before you get to the foreign currency counter.



ah, so there is one!  I was sure it was there but couldn't remember where


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I used my digicam to take the picture that currently graces my passport. The only thing you need to get right is the size, if you follow the posing guidelines included in the form.


One of the guidelines is that you must have no shadow behind you. How did you achieve this with a digicam? When I had it done at snappy snaps they had a backfill light


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Go to the place in Brixton Village, think they're cheaper than the machines - had mine done there for £3 back in January.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> One of the guidelines is that you must have no shadow behind you. How did you achieve this with a digicam? When I had it done at snappy snaps they had a backfill light



Yeah, but are London Transport as fussy as the Passport people?


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but are London Transport as fussy as the Passport people?


prolly not


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> One of the guidelines is that you must have no shadow behind you. How did you achieve this with a digicam?<snip>





Greebo said:


> <snip>Eventually got it done - sidelit from the top windows at one end of the living room, frontlit from a daylight bulb in a desk lamp, and the camera with remote release on a tripod.


----------



## tendril (Nov 3, 2011)

You were talking about shadows on the face in your post, not shadows behind the head


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2011)

tendril said:


> You were talking about shadows on the face in your post, not shadows behind the head


There weren't any because the desk lamp's light was more or less central, and the white backdrop (aka sheet over door) was v close behind VP


----------



## Maggot (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know. I'll get round to it one day


There are plenty of sites which will help you make your own passport pictures. http://www.epassportphoto.com/Wizard.aspx?country=GB&photo=0


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2011)

tendril said:


> One of the guidelines is that you must have no shadow behind you.



Or *on* you.



> How did you achieve this with a digicam? When I had it done at snappy snaps they had a backfill light



As Greebo said, had an anglepoise with a daylight bulb providing fill on one side, we used available daylight for fill on the other and I had a white sheet behind so it was easy to see where the fill was needed.


----------



## tendril (Nov 4, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or *on* you.
> 
> As Greebo said, had an anglepoise with a daylight bulb providing fill on one side, we used available daylight for fill on the other and I had a white sheet behind so it was easy to see where the fill was needed.


Right ho


----------



## Maggot (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There was a shooting at a funeral in Dulwich earlier, but I doubt it's connected to that



It might have been connected to it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Maggot said:


> It might have been connected to it.



Always possible considering these little feuds spill over into neighbouring neighbourhoods


----------



## Jangleballix (Nov 4, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Fares down? Haven't tube and bus fares gone up extortionately since Boris became mayor?


Tube and bus fares ramped up under Livingston as well.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 4, 2011)

Jangleballix said:


> Tube and bus fares ramped up under Livingston as well.



I don't have good enough figures to argue against you. All I remember is bus fares going down when oyster came in and that in the last two years my bus pass has gone up by about 20%.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Jangleballix said:


> Tube and bus fares ramped up under Livingston as well.





nagapie said:


> I don't have good enough figures to argue against you. All I remember is bus fares going down when oyster came in and that in the last two years my bus pass has gone up by about 20%.



GLC 1981-1986 from Wiki



> The GLC then reduced London Bus and London Underground fares, paid for by a special 'supplementary rate' in a policy known as 'Fares Fair'. Although the measure was generally popular and led to an increase in the use of public transport, it was challenged by the Conservative-controlled Bromley Council where there were no London Underground stations, and struck down as unlawful by the Law Lords in December, 1981. The new system of flat fares within ticket zones, and the inter-modal Travelcard ticket, was retained and continues as the basis of the ticketing system.[_citation needed_]





> Despite his defeat in the fares pricing battle, Livingstone would remain a thorn in the Conservatives' side, openly antagonising Margaret Thatcher's government by posting a billboard of London's rising unemployment figures on the roof of County Hall


 etc.


----------



## Jangleballix (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> GLC 1981-1986 from Wiki
> 
> etc.


And 2004-2008?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

Jangleballix said:


> And 2004-2008?



Well I don't understand finance and/or politics but I imagine in 20+ years, things change

He did get people on IS half price bus travel though


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2011)

Jangleballix said:


> Tube and bus fares ramped up under Livingston as well.



*After* Bromley council (acting as a proxy for the Tory govt) took the GLC to court over the "Fares Fair" scheme.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> GLC 1981-1986 from Wiki
> 
> etc.



Quite.

I do hate it when people make context-free comments. If "Fares fair" had stayed in place fares would have stayed the same or in some cases actually decreased.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> *After* Bromley council (acting as a proxy for the Tory govt) took the GLC to court over the "Fares Fair" scheme.



Jangles didn't bother reading that bit though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> *After* Bromley council (acting as a proxy for the Tory govt) took the GLC to court over the "Fares Fair" scheme.



and furthermore, my old boss was in Bromley Council at that time.  I think he still is


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Jangles didn't bother reading that bit though



I think Jangle might be one of those people who talks ballix.


----------



## slanny (Nov 9, 2011)

My friend had pics done in Herne Hill Station & looked like Herman Munster in a darkened cave. Decided to hack up 2 old similar pics for my own pass & all was hunky dory.


----------

